# Muscle Cramps



## debodun (May 7, 2017)

I get these frequently and they can be anywhere from the hips on down - mostly in the back of the upper leg, calf and foot arch. Can occur anytime of the day, but mostly after I lay down, but not always. In fact, I just had one in the back of my upper left leg (4:45 pm here now). I had one there the last time I had a garage sale - maybe muscles reacting to unaccustomed exertion. 

I read or heard somewhere that tonic water is good for cramps beause it contains quinine. I have consumed 2 liter bottles of tonic in the last week in preparation of the garage sale, so that disproves that theory, unless the amount of quinine in tonic is below therapeutic level like this article indicates - they say ten 8-oz. glasses is therapeutic.

https://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2017/05/04/how-much-tonic-water-must-you-drink-to-ease-leg-cramps/

Anyone else have lower extremity cramps? What do you do for them?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2017)

For foot cramps I toss a new unwrapped bar of Ivory soap under the covers at the foot of the bed.  

I have no idea what it does or why it works but it takes care of my foot cramps instantly.

For cramps in my calf I jump out of bed and walk it off, cursing as I limp around the room.


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2017)

Those calf cramps can still be sore the next day!


----------



## Grampa Don (May 7, 2017)

I think cramps come with age.  I have to be careful when I stretch or something will cramp up.  My wife says it's from lack of potassium, and I should eat more bananas.  I don't know where she got that.

Don


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> My wife says it's from lack of potassium, and I should eat more bananas.  I don't know where she got that.



Bananas don't work for me and they tend to give me heartburn. Go figure - something as mild as a banana.


----------



## Loosey (May 7, 2017)

I've been told that leg cramps are indicative of a potassium deficiency, also.  (Not that that makes it true!)  Other sources than bananas are kidney beans, acorn squash, dark leafy greens like spinach, kale, swiss chard, and avocados...  It's worth a shot!


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2017)

[h=4]Physical exercise....[/h]On a daily basis. It needn't be very strenuous but the muscles have to be worked to increase blood flow.

For calf cramps that plagued many of us during pregnancies, the BEST relief was to have your husband grab your foot with one hand and raise it, force your knee down with this other hand and force your leg  straight up.  The cramp stopped instantly! 

Alone, the best we can do for calf cramps is try to lift your toes upward and try to straighten the leg.


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2017)

​I have never tried this myself but I have a girlfriend that was told to take magnesium for leg cramps and now she swears by it.


----------



## Camper6 (May 7, 2017)

I get foot cramps.  I asked my doctor about it.  He said "welcome to the club".

I have to get out of bed and as soon as I put weight on the foot the cramps go away.

But when they occur in a weird spot like the top of the foot I put heat on it and that works.

I have one of those bags with grain in them that you heat up in the microwave.

I also have experimented with oil of wintergreen rubbed on the legs at bedtime. 

That works also but not all the time.  I think it's lack of circulation that does it and I do think the heart slows down when you are asleep and that's why the cramps happen.  I have no reference for that.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 7, 2017)

Camper6 --  I have the same experience as you with foot cramps.  And I think you're on to something with the lack of circulation.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2017)

Magnesium Oil gives almost instant relief for cramps in legs, hands or feet.  I think it's useful too to take Magnesium Citrate, I take it daily.  Epsom Salts bath can help relax all muscles, great for before bedtime.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 8, 2017)

When that happened to me, my doctor discovered my potassium level was very low and when corrected, the cramps stopped, along with my restless leg issues. So I take multivitamins, drink my morning slim-fast and have the occasional banana. I hate eating right.....:aargh:


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2017)

Citygirl said:


> ​I have never tried this myself but I have a girlfriend that was told to take magnesium for leg cramps and now she swears by it.





SeaBreeze said:


> Magnesium Oil gives almost instant relief for cramps in legs, hands or feet.  I think it's useful too to take Magnesium Citrate, I take it daily.  Epsom Salts bath can help relax all muscles, great for before bedtime.



Yes, and yes.  I agree.   I use Magnesium Lotion with MSM for any cramping and severe leg pain.   It takes even the most achy pain away almost instantly.  Love the stuff.


----------



## helenbacque (May 9, 2017)

Vitamin B12 helps my leg cramping


----------



## Camper6 (May 16, 2017)

I am having good success with rubbing my feet and calves with oil of wintergreen liniment.

I think it increases the circulation to the legs.  Nice smell as well.


----------



## jujube (May 16, 2017)

I have some degree of luck during night leg cramps with scrunching down to the bottom of our antique brass bed and hooking my toes over one of the bars.  I then press my heel down, forcing my foot up.  If that doesn't take care of it, I have to get up and limp around the house for a few minutes until it works itself out.


----------



## Camper6 (May 16, 2017)

jujube said:


> I have some degree of luck during night leg cramps with scrunching down to the bottom of our antique brass bed and hooking my toes over one of the bars.  I then press my heel down, forcing my foot up.  If that doesn't take care of it, I have to get up and limp around the house for a few minutes until it works itself out.



Ah yes those top of the foot cramps.  In checking that out I'm finding it's not a muscle, it's a tendon.

The one you described is one of the toughest to get rid of.  I found that heat works on it.


----------

